# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Праздничный месяц вместе с брэндами «Белтелеком»: byfly - семь лет, ZALA - четыре года

## ByFly

Брэнд &ndash;  это двигатель организации, то, что первое приходит в голову человеку относительно услуги или продукта, когда он видит его логотип или слышит название. Брэнд компании помогает покупателю ориентироваться на рынке и наполняет эмоциональными характеристиками выбор покупателя. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

